
Plunk - An easy way to test clicks on a mobile phone. - projuce
http://www.plunkapp.com/
======
rogerbinns
They should replace the Flash uploader with something that works. It took me
quite a while to work out what is going on as Flash isn't supported on most of
my systems, and is blocked on the rest.

filepicker.io would seem to be a good replacement.

